# GSD puppy coloring



## Aroeder95 (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello all! I just have a question on what everyone's opinion is as to what color my little girl is going to turn out to be. Sire is black/red saddle while the Dom is solid black. Here is a photo of my puppy as well. 10 weeks old.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- looks like a little devil-pup -- nice firm body and ligaments 

the colour -- had so many of these --- will be pretty much what you have right now ! (good thing)

planning on posting a pedigree?


----------



## Aroeder95 (Jul 9, 2017)

Yea later on I will. I'm just a little sad because her ears have perked already haha. I think they are much cuter when one ear can't stay up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lol -- there is no cute in the standard 

ears up , great ligaments and cartilage , firm back, co-ordinated movement , bright looks -- , and one of my favourite colours , you've got it made in the shade


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

if one of her parents had a saddle pattern, she probably will as well.....

looks like a little firecracker!


Lee


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

this colour pattern is very common around here -- this and sables and solid blacks 

I am using my Kilo , who sired dozens of dogs just like this little pup's colour and they turned out like
him- Carmspack Kilo

I think this is what the pup will look like as an adult


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Almost looks bi-color, but I think Carmen is right and will be blanket pattern black and tan/red. My 5 year old female looks a lot like the dog Carmen linked, and looked quite a bit like your puppy when she was it's age, perhaps a bit less black on her back legs. 

Very cute puppy!


----------

